# Sunset Valley Orchids Open House!!



## neo-guy (Dec 3, 2009)

All, both far and wide are invited to Sunset Valley Orchids Open House this weekend, Dec 5-6, from 9-4pm. We are offering some great specials at the nursery this year! And of course it is the perfect time to get a gift for someone, or for yourself....

I will be working the event this year, so please introduce yourself! 

Hope to see you this weekend! 
Pete


----------



## Candace (Dec 4, 2009)

Take photos!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 4, 2009)

After meeting and listening to Fred Clarke, I'd sure love to see Sunset Valley Orchids!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2009)

Somebody go and buy me some CA phrag crosses!


----------

